
The gospel of Elon Musk, according to his flock - f3f3_
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/26/17505744/elon-musk-fans-tesla-spacex-fandom
======
mabynogy
Elon Musk is one of our "holy programmers"
([http://dailyprog.org/holy/#musk](http://dailyprog.org/holy/#musk)) because
he did a nice game when he was 12
([https://blastar-1984.appspot.com/](https://blastar-1984.appspot.com/)).

Sadly I didn't read the article because of that
[https://u.sicp.me/gFzaG.png](https://u.sicp.me/gFzaG.png)

------
subjectsigma
I like Elon less and less the more time goes on, but it has little to do with
much of the complaints raised in this article and similar pieces. Elon can't
help it that crazy, rude, or sexist people gravitate towards him. He's a
flashy tech billionaire, of course he has a cult of personality. We should
focus more on the technology and the massive taxpayer bills involved. To all
the people who raged at him for not 'reigning in' his 'fans': do you really
expect him to be so kind as to go out of his way to make himself look bad and
berate his customers at the same time? Let me reiterate: _he 's a tech
billionaire_.

I would also like to point out how the article goes out of it's way to mention
that Elon Musk's crowd (I refuse to call them 'Musketeers', what vapid click
bait nonsense) is full of "cis white liberals," in a clearly accusatory tone.
What the hell is that supposed to mean? That they're all ignorant and hateful?
Is the fact that there are shitty people on the internet somehow the fault of
the white race, or is it just exclusively Musk's fault?

This kind of shit is what people talk about when they complain about 'social
justice warriors' \- authors publishing what amounts to rehashed complaints
from Twitter and plaigarism with an underlying theme of "but think of the
minorities!" Life sucks. Twitter sucks. Sometimes rich people suck. I wish it
was better but this is not how to do it.

